
New Grad, can I get pigeonholed by my first job? - randomando
I recently graduated from college and long story short, i have accepted an SRE role with a decent tech company because I don&#x27;t have a lot of options this being a pandemic and all.<p>I don&#x27;t want to sound ungrateful, I am really happy that I have a job at this time. But I really really want to be a backend developer or infrastructure engineer.<p>Will this first job pigeonhole me into SRE?<p>Thank you all for any opinions, advice, or stories you have to share!
======
kgraves
Not at all, You can work as an SRE then transition to a backend/infra role
within your current company or another one.

~~~
randomando
I've heard a lot of similar stigma about Test, QA and operations folks. That
is really what is scaring me.

~~~
topkai22
To validate your concerns- yes, there are some companies that have
traditionally been horrible snobs about their dev roles. However, even the
chronic cases (I'm looking at you Google) have gotten better since the early
teens. In my observation, the snobbery comes from a small but visible
minority. IMO you'd definitely be able to transition after taking an SRE role.
In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if time as an SRE will eventually accelerate
your career- senior dev roles don't just to get to do development, they have
to interact with other roles like SRE and the business folks to solve larger
problems.

Just keep on "doing dev" in whatever way you can and keep putting out feelers
for a lateral move. You'll find something.

